# Unixdateirechte von Windows automatisch ändern?



## shareware (27. Dezember 2003)

*Unixdateirechte von Windows aus automatisch ändern?*

Ich will eine Installationsroutine (exe oder bat/cmd-Datei) programmieren, die von Windows aus auf einer Unixmaschine  Dateien rüberkopiert und die Dateirechte richtig setzt.
Mit dem ftp Befehl in Windows und dem Parameter –s:scriptdatei kann ich auch schon automatisch Dateien überspielen. Problem ist nun, dass ich die Dateirechte über Windows nicht automatisch setzen kann.
Manuell kann ich die Dateirechte über telnet, open host, chmod xxx.ändern.
Füge ich den telnet-Befehl in ein Script ein, so wird das Script erst nach beenden des telnet-Programmes (z.B. quit) weiter abgearbeitet.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man Datei-Rechte auf einer Unixmaschine von einem Windows Rechner aus automatisch verändern kann? Dafür sollten keine Systeminstallationen oder so was notwendig sein. Wäre spitzenmäßig, wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß Alex


----------



## profy (29. Dezember 2003)

Mit Glück ist der chmod-Befehl mit ftp auch erlaubt.


----------



## shareware (30. Dezember 2003)

chmod geht leider nicht, da ich mich ja auch Windowsebene befinde, und dort chmod nicht benötigt wird. Chmod ist auf kein Unterbefehl von ftp.

Gruß von Alex, mit der Hoffnung auf weitere Ideen.


----------



## shareware (8. Januar 2004)

*Lösung*

Der chmod-Befehl funktionniert doch über ftp, aber nur mit vorangestelltem quote site chmod xxx <Datei>.

Gruß Alex


----------

